# travel (covid insurance)



## KILNMASTER (Dec 28, 2020)

So Thailand is giving the go ahead for tourism with a 100,000 covid travel insurance. So does anyone know of a good travel insurance company they are using in the Philippines? I think it is going to be a prerequisite for tourists when the PH opens again... thanks.


----------

